# homemade cereal bars - storage/shelf life?



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

I make the following cereal bars from a honey sweetened toasted oat cereal. 
The original recipe from marthastewart.com said store in airtight container for 2 days.

Do you think they would freeze well? Or maybe another method for longer storage?

Cranberry-Oat Cereal Bars 

4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 bag (10 oz) marshmallows 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
6 cups toasted oat cereal 
1 cup dried cranberries, or raisins 

Spray a 10-by-15-inch rimmed baking sheet with cooking spray. Line with waxed paper; spray paper with cooking spray, and set aside. 

In a large saucepan, melt butter over medium heat. Add marshmallows and salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until marshmallows have melted, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat, and stir in cereal and dried cranberries. 

Immediately transfer mixture to prepared baking sheet. Using a spatula (or your fingers) coated with cooking spray, press in quickly and firmly. Let cool, about 1 hour; cut into 24 bars (3 rows lengthwise by 8 rows crosswise). Store in an airtight container up to 2 days.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Those sound a lot like rice crispy treats, as far as how I would store them. (or rather HIDE them, LOL.)

Plastic wrap and freeze. Or even put in a tin and refrigerate. I think either way would be fine. The butter is the only thing that could really go rancid?..

A recipe like that would be pretty simple to make half sized, if you are having too much leftover. 

I have frozen rice crispy treats though and they are just fine. They dont turn mushy at all.


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, that's very helpful! I'm going to try freezing some and also refrigerating some from a half batch I made yesterday for testing.

You're right, they are a lot like rice crispy treats. But we have no children, so I've never made rice crispy treats in large batches and tried to keep them.

I'm interested in these as a baked item for the farmers market. I can use an organic honey toasted oat cereal, which we purchase in bulk, to make a healthier version. Can also use organic golden raisins dried here in the farm kitchen.

Anyway - I want to make large amounts. But also need to be able to store them.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Are there organic marshmallows? LOL. 

Sounds like a great product for Market though. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL - I don't know of organic marshmallows. Hmmm...there's an opportunity for someone 

I can note the ingredients that are organic though.


----------

